#ubuntu-my 2011-09-13
<ApOgEE> ejat: apa cerita?
<ApOgEE> ejat: aku tak prepare apa2 ni
<ejat> blasah jerk 
<ejat> destine tu baru .. tp head_victim tu dalam email dia dah mcm agreed nak +1
<ApOgEE> lol
<ejat> skrang nie ..
<ejat> 3 board jerk 
<ejat> jap nak mencari lagi sorang 
<ejat> kasi cukup korum
<ApOgEE> hehe
<ApOgEE> aku tgh kerja ni
<ejat> ok 
<ejat> dah ck
<ejat> ckp
<ejat> nak start tu 
<ejat> aku x de xs kat bot 
<ApOgEE> ejat: kalo aku senyap je tu, maknanya boss panggil la tu
<ejat> n x ingat koman2 bot tu 
<ApOgEE> hahaha...
<ejat> alamak .. 
<ejat> kena settle cepat 
<ejat> start jerk 
<ejat> ko trus copy n paste
<ejat> pasal diri ko n ko nye contribution 
<RzR> hi guys any of your interessed into mobile linux phones ?
<RzR> debian based ones too
<ApOgEE> RzR: cool
<RzR> then this should interess you http://rzr.online.fr/q/nokia
<RzR> they just made a demo today
<RzR> in KL
<RzR> and a community event takes place this week
<RzR> please share the url
<ejat> gile la 
<ejat> dieorang kelu tgk ko nye contribution 
<ejat> mcm success jerk nie 
<ejat> cayok2 ApOgEE
<RzR> http://wiki.meego.com/Local_MeeGo_Networks/Malaysia
<ejat> aduk .. 
<ejat> aduh .. kena tanye benda lain plak 
<ejat> ApOgEE: huhu jawab2 ,.. jgn x jawab .. 
<ejat> but jgn campur aduk kan ko nye development 
<ejat> nanti ko kena go with developer board .. 
<ApOgEE> tgh taip, ada org panggil
<ApOgEE> lol
<ejat> huhuhhuhu
<ejat> congrate apogee !!!
<ApOgEE> terima kasih bos
<ApOgEE> nanti aku bagi free satu t-shirt... projek t-shirt DIY sedang berjalan
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> aku pun slalu miss meeting gak 
<ejat> arinie baru duk depan screen 
<ejat> terbaca email 
<ejat> terus aku calling2
<ejat> dieorang kelu x terkata 
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<ApOgEE> thanks
<ejat> oit ape ek fb ko 
<ejat> nape mcm aku x jumpa 
<ejat> dalam list aku 
<ApOgEE> FB yg kurang aktif
<ejat> mmg la 
<ejat> nak tag nie 
<ejat> cari fau .. x jumpa 
<ApOgEE> cuba MFau
<ApOgEE> time opis takleh berFB
<ejat> tu la 
<ApOgEE> IRC pun sorok2 ni
<ApOgEE> Alt+tab tab bila org lalu
<ApOgEE> hahaha
<ApOgEE> itulah bahananya kene pindah dekat dpn pintu bilik bos
<ejat> https://launchpad.net/~apogee
<ejat> aku dah add to ubuntu members
<ejat> congrate 
<ejat> wb hyperair
<ejat> apogee@ubuntu.com
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> mantop !
<EgyParadox> finally
<jemparing> apogee: congrat
<ApOgEE> thanks jemparing 
<ApOgEE> ejat: great
<LowKey> congrat to ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> thanks LowKey 
<ApOgEE> ok, nak balik umah dulu... thanks ejat, thanks all
<user12345> salam
<user12345> ada orang ke
<meng_> http://2011.geekcamp.my/sessions
#ubuntu-my 2011-09-14
<mnajem> \j #latex
<sweemeng> yo mnajem 
<mnajem> yup
<mnajem> sup
<sweemeng> jus say hi
<sweemeng> me need to back to work liao
<ApOgEE> salam ejat 
<ApOgEE> salam all
<ejat> wsalam
<ejat> aik .. 
<ejat> bleh online plak arinie 
<ejat> ke mau request cloaking :)
<ApOgEE> ejat: hehehe
<ejat> dpt x email ? 
<ApOgEE> tgh request
<ApOgEE> x dpt email pun?
<ejat> tu first time aku send email 
<ejat> yang aku cc kat ko tu 
<ejat> jerungkun 
<ApOgEE> ejat: ooo dapat
<ejat> papit aku suh dia apply gak 
<ejat> dia cakap x ckp goals
<ejat> huhu
<ApOgEE> lol
<ejat> antara org lamo yg x nak menonjol .. 
<ApOgEE> ya betul
<ApOgEE> SuMarDi pun 
<ejat> yups .. 
 * ejat pang SuMarDi
<ApOgEE> dia bizi layan iOS coding je tu kot
<ejat> :)
<sweemeng> live long and prosper everyone
<ApOgEE>  /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-my add ApOgEE OP
<ApOgEE> lolz
 * sweemeng wishes to show the vulcan sign
<sweemeng> but irc can't do that
<ApOgEE> heheh sweemeng 
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: couldn't find the vulcan sign... ;p
<sweemeng> lol
<sweemeng> wish to be more involved
 * sweemeng try to reduce the number of community commitment now
<sweemeng> limit only to hackerspace and python
<sweemeng> try to join ubuntu malaysia if have time
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: hackerspace is a great place
<sweemeng> ApOgEE, need to decide what else it can do
<ApOgEE> i wish i could join you. since i like electronics alot
<sweemeng> malaysia as you know don't have that many maker
<sweemeng> electronic enthusiast or what nott
<sweemeng> and we can do advocacy all the time
<ApOgEE> but the place is quite far from my house
<sweemeng> can't
<sweemeng> and that
<ApOgEE> sweemeng how much did u pay or get paid for being hackerspace members?
<sweemeng> currently RM50 a month
<sweemeng> but might raise to RM100 soon
<sweemeng> because low price people don't come in anyway
<sweemeng> lol
<ApOgEE> you get Rm50 of you pay RM50?
<ApOgEE> *or
<sweemeng> ApOgEE, pay
<ApOgEE> ;p
<sweemeng> we didn't get anything
<sweemeng> the money is to pay bills
<sweemeng> and rent
<ApOgEE> i see... 
<ApOgEE> i wish i can join you... but paying RM50 and unable to use the facility (location problem), make me think thrice
<sweemeng> ApOgEE, don't man
<ApOgEE> therefore, i just setup my own hackerspace room in my house... ;p
 * sweemeng feel guilty if you pay but don't come
<ejat> ApOgEE: screenshot your own hackerspace dowh .. 
<ApOgEE> ejat: will do later... only got soldering station and a pile of components there... got other underground project now (you already know.. shhhhh!)
<ejat> :)
<ApOgEE> hi hyperair 
<ApOgEE> ejat: yay... dah recloaked
<ApOgEE> !ping ejat 
<ejat> pong
<ejat> huhu dah cloaking .. mantap 
<ApOgEE> hehe
<ejat> hyperair: r u here ?
<hyperair> yeah what's up?
<ejat> can u help ApOgEE to setup his @ubuntu.com mail .. 
<hyperair> eh?
<hyperair> what do you mean setup?
<ejat> i cant remember how i do it previously .. its years back 
<ejat> forwarding .. 
<hyperair> it doesn't need setting up, right?
<hyperair> it's done at launchpad automatically
<ejat> hyperair: thats what i think of .. 
<hyperair> yeah.
<hyperair> i didn't do any setup
<ejat> ApOgEE: see .... 
<ejat> then .. how do u do?
<hyperair> the emails will go to your launchpad.net email.
<hyperair> so for me everything lands in hyperair@gmail.com
<hyperair> i think the setup is done by a cronjob on that side
<hyperair> so it can take a bit of time before it starts working.
<ejat> owh .. maybe the cronjob not run yet :)
<ejat> ApOgEE: ... ello ... 
<ApOgEE> oh ok
<ApOgEE> no problem then
<ejat> but mine is not land in my launchpad email :) .. 
<ApOgEE> ok, thanks hyperair, ejat 
<ejat> let me try my kubuntu.org email which i never tried
<hyperair> ApOgEE: if it still doesn't work tomorrow, then try asking on #launchpad. maybe someone will know
<ejat> its goes to the same mailbox for ubuntu.com
<ejat> fenris@ubuntu.com / fenris@kubuntu.org
<ApOgEE> hyperair: ok, thanks 
<ejat> ApOgEE: x bz ker arinie 
<ApOgEE> tgh tunggu testing board
<ejat> guys .. when can we have meeting to get ready for our loco re-approval ? 
<ApOgEE> ini run test... so, kene run dan check log
<ApOgEE> ejat: aku takde akses nak update loco page ke?
<ApOgEE> official loco page tu sapa yg boleh update?
<ApOgEE> gambar semua
<ejat> loco directory u mean ? re-approval kasi settle kat wiki page jerk 
<ejat> loco directory ? gambar guna flickr or picasa 
<ejat> ?????
<ApOgEE> loco directory page tu takyah update?
<ejat> update gak 
<ejat> event / meeting :)
<ejat> cuba try 
<ejat> aku nye ctrl key mereng skit 
<ejat> terus skit jerk aku highlight 
<ejat> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-my
<ejat> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/September2011 <--- nie jerk ubuntu-my xde
<ejat> kena fikir satu hari .. kite hackhaton update kat situ for a few month 
<ejat> need to transfer meeting yang dah ade kite letak kat our wiki tu there .. 
<ejat> and after this .. we need to have meeting at least once a month .. 
<ejat> then update it to team reports
<ApOgEE> ejat: kene sit down, discuss camne nak resolve isu ini... no borak kosong, serious discussion 
<ejat> yeah .. +10 agree
<ApOgEE> kene aware bahawa setiap ahli pun ada komitmen lain, so straight to the point, hanya untuk proceed dan be productive
<ejat> x kisah la. .. bak kate kata ko ... x leh tunggu org lain .. mana ade then proceed .. sbb benda bukan main2
<ejat> yeah .. 
<ApOgEE> ok je, aku free malam je. siang keje
<ApOgEE> atau weekend... 
<ApOgEE> weekend pun kekadang aku ada kelas kat UTM
<ApOgEE> tapi still boleh buat, kalau kita susun kerja elok2 dan sama2 buat keje memasing
<ejat> :)
<ejat> tgh plan nak ajak staff canonical for mygosscon 
<ejat> hopefully ade la .. 
<ApOgEE> um
<ApOgEE> mygosscon bila?
<ejat> ujung november 
<ApOgEE> ooo
<ejat> sbb x class ngn UDS .. so harap2 boleh la 
<ejat> clash
<ApOgEE> terdekat ni takde program ke ubuntu-my?
 * ejat nie pun tgh seram sejuk dalam standby list UDS nie .. 
<ApOgEE> ko pegi UDS?
 * ejat x de idea .. since "patah tangan/kaki" 
<ApOgEE> ejat: apa bikin kat UDS?
<ejat> ntah aku pun tatau ape lagi aku nak buat kat sane .. 
<ejat> join community track la kut 
<ejat> kalau sempat dev track 
<ejat> harap2 ade rezeki .. 
<ejat> dah bertahun2 apply .. 
<ApOgEE> ejat: camne bleh join UDS tu? develop apa?
<ApOgEE> aku itu hari diorg jemput gak ... dari team UBT
<ApOgEE> tapi aku la yg takde masa.. dan takde idea nak bikin apa
<ejat> jemput mcm mana kah? 
<ejat> beginner team ? 
<ApOgEE> dirg panggil sbb aku wakil Malaysia dlm Ubuntu Beginners Team
<ejat> ApOgEE: sponsorship .. 
<ejat> woo ... mantop .. 
<ApOgEE> lama dah ... masa aku tgh bizi giler
<ApOgEE> so, layan tak layan je la
<ejat> UD week ke summit ? 
<ejat> sape yang invite ?
<ApOgEE> aku pun tak paham sangat mendape UDS tu... Developer SUmmit 
<ejat> uds.ubuntu.com
<ApOgEE> geng2 UBT
<ejat> then plan for the next release ubuntu-P
<ApOgEE> tak ingat dah aku
<ejat> they*
<ejat> kat UDS la .. 
<ApOgEE> masa tu jemput2 kat IRC je... tapi sbb aku takles join, bye bye je la
<ejat> ooooo 
<ejat> yg aku nie try jerk apply kat site .. 
<ejat> syazwan pun try gak .. 
<ejat> tp x berjaya 
<ApOgEE> kene ada jemputan ke? aku ingatkan open je dulu
<ApOgEE> lalala
<ApOgEE> ...
<ejat> #topic Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot Beta 1 Released !
<ejat> #topic Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot Beta 1 Released !
<ejat> #seen SuMarDi
<ubuntumy> ejat: I have not seen SuMarDi.
<ejat> #seen hyperair
<ubuntumy> ejat: I have not seen hyperair.
<ejat> #google mypapit
<ubuntumy> ejat: mypapit gnu/linux blog: <http://blog.mypapit.net/>; mypapit: <http://mypapit.net/>; Mypapit.net Photo Gallery - Home: <http://photos.mypapit.net/>; mypapit (@mypapit) on Twitter: <http://twitter.com/mypapit>; Mohammad Hafiz bin Ismail in Launchpad: <https://launchpad.net/~mypapit>; notehax - A JavaME compatible note taking application - Google ...: <http://code.google.com/p/notehax/>; Please Name (1 more message)
<ejat> #seen ejat
<ubuntumy> ejat: ejat was last seen in #ubuntu-my 34 minutes and 33 seconds ago: <ejat> #google mypapit
#ubuntu-my 2011-09-15
<SuMarDi> #seen SuMarDi
<ubuntumy> SuMarDi: I have not seen SuMarDi.
<ejat> #google fenris
<ubuntumy> ejat: Fenris (comics) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fenris_(comics)>; Fenrir - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fenrir>; Fenris - Dragon Age Wiki: <http://dragonage.wikia.com/wiki/Fenris>; Fenris.nl: <http://www.fenris.nl/>; Fenrir: <http://www.pantheon.org/articles/f/fenrir.html>; Fenris - BioWare | Dragon Age II: (1 more message)
<ejat> #google ubuntu malaysia
<ubuntumy> ejat: Ubuntu Malaysia | Sistem Pengoperasian Percuma Anda: <http://www.ubuntu.com.my/>; Ubuntu Malaysia • Index page: <http://forums.ubuntu.com.my/>; Planet Ubuntu Malaysia: <http://planet.ubuntu.com.my/>; Ubuntu Untuk Malaysia: <http://melayubuntu.blogspot.com/>; Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team | Ubuntu LoCo Team Directory: <http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-my>; Ubuntu Newbie Malaysia - Blog Ubuntu (1 more message)
<SuMarDi> #google SuMarDi
<ubuntumy> SuMarDi: SuMarDi.net: <http://www.sumardi.net/>; Flickr: © SuMarDi's Photostream: <http://www.flickr.com/photos/sumardi/>; Flickr: © SuMarDi: <http://www.flickr.com/people/sumardi/>; Sumardi Shukor | Facebook: <http://www.facebook.com/sumardi>; SuMrDi (@sumardi) on Twitter: <http://twitter.com/sumardi>; Sandyawan Sumardi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: (1 more message)
<ApOgEE> hi all
<ApOgEE> hi sweemeng 
<sweemeng> yo ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> how r u sweemeng ?
<sweemeng> the usual
<sweemeng> broed
<sweemeng> bored
<sweemeng> so hows everything ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> MC today
<sweemeng> sucks
<sweemeng> sick ?
<ApOgEE> six
<ApOgEE> ;p
<sweemeng> ><
<sweemeng> ok
<ApOgEE> got back ache and migraine this morning... maybe caused by running in heavy rain yesterday
<ApOgEE> getting better now
<sweemeng> crazy weather is crazy
<ApOgEE> hope we're not getting crazy too
<ApOgEE> hi ejat 
<ejat> hi
<ejat> ApOgEE: meeting bot dah ade 
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> bleh la start meeting
<ejat> n sekerap yg boleh
<ejat> #seen ApOgEE
<ubuntumy> ejat: ApOgEE was last seen in #ubuntu-my 16 minutes and 14 seconds ago: <ApOgEE> hi ejat
<sweemeng> #seen ubuntumy
<ubuntumy> sweemeng: I have not seen ubuntumy.
<sweemeng> #seen wtf
<ubuntumy> sweemeng: I have not seen wtf.
<sweemeng> #seen sweemeng the bot abuser
<ubuntumy> sweemeng: (seen [<channel>] <nick>) -- Returns the last time <nick> was seen and what <nick> was last seen saying. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent on the channel itself.
<ApOgEE> ejat: good
<ApOgEE> ejat: meeting kene bahasa inggeris ke? 
<ejat> #google sweemeng
<ubuntumy> ejat: sweemeng's tech adventure: <http://sweemengs-tech-world.blogspot.com/>; sweemeng (@sweemeng) on Twitter: <http://twitter.com/sweemeng>; Ng Swee Meng | Facebook: <http://en-gb.facebook.com/sweemeng>; Loh Swee Meng | Facebook: <http://www.facebook.com/loh.s.meng>; Sweemeng Aw | Facebook: <http://www.facebook.com/sweemeng.aw>; Swee Meng Yong | LinkedIn: <http://www.linkedin.com/pub/swee-meng- (1 more message)
<ejat> ApOgEE: command bot kena pakai english 
<sweemeng> they got a few wrong sweemeng
<sweemeng> though top result got me
<sweemeng> does it mean that
<sweemeng> I am better then the rest of the sweemeng?
<ejat> kalau nak bahasa melayu nanti report nak kena translate plak 
<sweemeng> or i just spent too much time
<sweemeng> lol
<ejat> #command
<ubuntumy> ejat: Error: "command" is not a valid command.
<ejat> #commands
<ubuntumy> ejat: Error: "commands" is not a valid command.
 * ejat 1st time with supybot 
<ejat> :)
<sweemeng> ooo
<sweemeng> if you write code on it
 * sweemeng want you to present in python malaysia meetup
<sweemeng> http://i.imgur.com/vd2WA.jpg
<sweemeng> lol
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: lol of winblows?
<sweemeng> yeah
<sweemeng> just remind us how much stuff really change
<sweemeng> lol
<sweemeng> me 
<sweemeng> s/us/me
<ApOgEE> is it true?
<sweemeng> ApOgEE, i give a hint on how much
<sweemeng> really not much really
 * sweemeng use two really to emphasize the point
<ApOgEE> seen some mockup of win8 before, but not really win8
<sweemeng> i probably not switching
<sweemeng> except for gaming
<sweemeng> lol
<sweemeng> i still want my vim
<sweemeng> or gcc
<sweemeng> or python
<ApOgEE> i just need windows to run some proprietary automation instrument drivers which is windows only. I couldn't change the instruments coz i couldn't find any equivalent linux/unix compatible instruments yet
<sweemeng> ApOgEE, and that
 * sweemeng don't have those, 
<sweemeng> thus leave gaming
<sweemeng> though there is wine
 * sweemeng still in trauma
<ApOgEE> wine didn't work in my case. 
<sweemeng> ApOgEE, of course it wouldn't
<sweemeng> driver
<sweemeng> sometime it really just a serial
<sweemeng> but sometime no
<ApOgEE> unless i got time to reverse engineer the apps and sniff the data transaction between win driver and the instruments
<sweemeng> sounds like a project
<sweemeng> i don't want to go there
<sweemeng> those guys that reverse engineer the kinect
<ApOgEE> unless i got paid to do that
<sweemeng> got crazy equipment
<sweemeng> oscilloscope
<sweemeng> to logic analyzer
<sweemeng> beyond most of us here
<sweemeng> windows is ok
<ApOgEE> i can do it, but time consuming... will drag my project timeline
 * sweemeng just like unix environment
<sweemeng> ApOgEE, one of these days i might have to go back to windows too
<sweemeng> if i ever bought a PIC microcontroller
<sweemeng> or some toher tool
<ejat> so pakai EN je la ek meeting ? 
<ApOgEE> for just to scrap windows out of my product... and i only got my monthly salary for doing it... and got deduction for being slow in production
<sweemeng> ApOgEE, so don't bother
<ApOgEE> sweemeng: if i have bigger market for it on my own, i will be willing to sniff the protocol and RevEng the apps. just matter of time
<sweemeng> yeah true
<sweemeng> even i have to maintain some windows box
<sweemeng> ><
<ApOgEE> ;p
<sweemeng> install the software or what not
<ApOgEE> ejat: pakai MS takleh ke?
<sweemeng> ejat, ubuntu meeting?
<sweemeng> ubuntu malaysia meeting?
<ApOgEE> ejat: how was other loco with diff lang doing?
<ApOgEE> ejat: did they use the meetingology bot too?
<sweemeng> usually it is a good idea to follow what is the main language, especially when the local community is considered as a part of the global one
<sweemeng> especially if the meeting is logged, and being watched by other in the board in the main group
<sweemeng> or we publish to other people to see, not just for malaysia, to other people outside malaysia
<sweemeng> but if internal meeting, it is ok
<sweemeng> if public, you need to take consider that not just us read it
<ApOgEE> being LoCo, I think the purpose of our meeting is to discuss, perform in our loco. So, if everyone are comfortable with EN for our purpose, then it should be ok. but if it will cause misunderstanding and what not, we better discuss in MS and then report in EN on global loco page
<sweemeng> but remember, it is just nice, but not compulsary
<sweemeng> so it is ok
<ApOgEE> or if the purpose of loco meeting is to let global ubuntu know what we are planning to do, and nobody here will understand and do it
<ApOgEE> it's up to you
<ApOgEE> ejat: do you think we should have ubuntu-my loco council?
<ApOgEE> or we already have?
<ejat> perlu ke ek ? 
<ejat> ApOgEE: ade yg ade .. ade yg x pakai .. 
<ejat> but at least .. easier 
<ApOgEE> ejat: loco council tu membolehkan keputusan dibuat secara berkumpulan
<ejat> :) 
<ApOgEE> jika salah seorang tiada, boleh diganti
<ejat> bukan ke selama nie ikut kata majoriti jerk 
<ApOgEE> dan setiap orang tidak semestinya wajib ada
<ejat> mcm ko cakap la .. 
<ejat> masing2 de komitmen sendiri
<ejat> kang time meeting kalau semua x de ? meeting ditunda
<ApOgEE> sebab masing2 ada kerja lain... so, kita masih boleh dpt keputusan jika cukup korum dlm meeting
<ApOgEE> ejat: yg penting cukup korum je
<ejat> keputusan pun kena buat atas pendapat org lain jerk .. 
<ApOgEE> cthnya, ahli council ada 8, 
<ApOgEE> 5 hadir sudah jadi majority
<ApOgEE> so, jika 5 setuju, dah boleh proceed
<ejat> unless .. the council wanna take full responsibility 
<ejat> itu je my main concern 
<ejat> cakap bley .. buat tgk .. 
<ejat> la la la la la la la 
<ApOgEE> ejat: sbb aku tengok semua skrg dok beban kat ko je... mcm kesian la pulak
<ApOgEE> unless kalo ko tak kisah
<ApOgEE> then kita boleh teruskan je mcm ni
<ApOgEE> ;p ini hanya cadangan
<ejat> tau x per .. 
<ejat> kisah tu mmg kisah 
<ApOgEE> kalo kita bahagi kerja dengan baik, mungkin beban tersebut akan lebih ringan
<ejat> tp at the end .. reason come out : " ado komitmen lain yg lg penting"
<ejat> org nak amik semuo pun eden x kisah .. 
<ejat> lagi baguih ... 
<ejat> bleh focus kat asia oceania ... 
<ejat> and other stuff .. 
<ApOgEE> tak perlu begitu... ko adalah orang yg sgt penting di ubuntu-my
 * ejat x kisah asal loco terus hidup dan memberi manfaat kepada negara bangsa dan negara 
<ejat> cey wah ayat .. 
 * ejat x penting mana pun .. 
<ApOgEE> aku hanya perlukan beberapa orang lagi yg boleh beri komitmen tanpa mengira level
<ApOgEE> so, kalo sorang takleh buat, sorang lagi boleh cover satu2 kerja tu
<ApOgEE> ejat: kalo takde ko, ubuntu-my ni hidup segan mati anytime je kot
<ApOgEE> cthnya, update wiki: aku masih belum dapat link/info pasal last event yg jadi/x jadi... 
<ApOgEE> so, aku pun takleh nak update apa2 kat wiki
<ejat> ApOgEE: tu la aku send invite kat fb .. tanye sape nak join the core 
<ejat> so harap2 ade la insan yg muncul
<ejat> cuba anda tanye jipang .. 
<ejat> welkam mustakim 
<ApOgEE> nak harap sentiasa ada, aku mungkin tak dapat... sbb ada kerja la juga.. menyara keluarga
<ejat> cepat tul .. 
<ejat> sure tgh ngadap facebook 
<ejat> ApOgEE: itu la pasal .. kena cari beberapa olang lagi .. 
<ejat> utk membantu anda dan kita semua 
<ejat> uish 
<ejat> pantas betul advertising fb nie 
<ejat> lagi pantas dari send kat mailinglist
<ejat> berdesup2 org masuk 
<ApOgEE> lol
<ejat> cuba tanye onizuka n mustakim tu
<ejat> mana tau dieorang berminat ke
<ejat> ahaks 
<ApOgEE> onizuka: asal mana?
<onizuka> teman masuk dari fb tadi
<ejat> sesi suai kenal 
<onizuka> hahha
<ApOgEE> mustakim: dan onizuka , tolong perkenalkan diri... 
<onizuka> teman org2 biasa jer
<onizuka> dari pey jay
<onizuka> sajer jenguk2 mausk
<ejat> huhu 
<ejat> onizuka gto
<ApOgEE> tak kenal maka payah nak berkolaborasi
<ejat> ahaks
<onizuka> yurp2
<onizuka> apogee pernah jumpa
<ApOgEE> onizuka: keje kat mana?
<onizuka> kat kl sentral
<mustakim> kawan orang biasa je. silent user
<mustakim> kawan base jb dr dulu
<ejat> silent mulut tangan jalan x pe 
<mustakim> kawan2 ittutor..=)
<ejat> x mengira lokasi 
<ApOgEE> onizuka: ko jumpa aku masa meeting mana? KOSTEM ke?
<onizuka> yurp2
<onizuka> ngan budark jomlinux
<ejat> sbb ubuntu mmg terkenal ngn kerja dari setiap pelusuk dunia 
<mustakim> agenda meeting?
<mustakim> ke nak tunggu orang lagi?
<ApOgEE> hi yieyoff 
<onizuka> ada meeting ke?
<ApOgEE> bukan meeting
<ApOgEE> sembang2 irc
<onizuka> sajer suai kenal la nie
<onizuka> ok2
<ApOgEE> berkenalan dengan ubuntu user malaysia
<onizuka> bro ejat pakai 11.10 ok ke?
<mustakim> ok2. no hal
<ApOgEE> kot2 ada yg berminat nak contribute, aku offer mentorship
<ApOgEE> aku boleh mentor ko sampai jadi ubuntu member
<yieyoff> hi..semua
<onizuka> hi
<ApOgEE> itu adalah plan aku setelah aku jadi official ubuntu member
<onizuka> plan apa tue bro?
<ApOgEE> so, kalau sapa2 sanggup beri komitmen, aku boleh tolong ko untuk proses jadi official ubuntu member
<agharrfauziabaha> testing...
<ApOgEE> hi agharrfauziabaha 
<ejat> mantop
<ejat> mentorship !
<ejat> i like 
<ApOgEE> so sapa sini yg berminat nak jadi official ubuntu member?
<ejat> welcome fauzi 
<onizuka> apa requiment jadi official ubuntu member?
<ApOgEE> ejat: mmg dah lama plan... tapi tergendala sbb diri sendiri pun sangkut... hehehe
<ejat> agharrfauziabaha: lepak sini jerk kalau nak sembang dari post comment kat fb 
<ApOgEE> ejat: sekarang dah boleh
<ejat> ApOgEE: ko saje je .. bukan sangkut
<mustakim> nak contribute bukan tak boleh, tapi komitmen keje tu tingiiiiii
<ejat> head victim tu new to asia oceania board n leader AU 
<onizuka> wooo
<ejat> tp anda malas :P
<agharrfauziabaha> okie dokie
<ejat> opss .. silap word ..BZ .. 
<ejat> sorry2
<ejat> hehe 
<agharrfauziabaha> setuju dgn mustakim...hehehehe
<ApOgEE> semua orang ada komitmen lain.. kalau kita bagi kerja dan cukup syarat, still boleh bagi obvious contribution
<ejat> agharrfauziabaha: bleh pakai irc client 
<ApOgEE> masing2 bagi conrtibution sikit sorang, jadi banyak gak... 
<agharrfauziabaha> sy cuba mana yg mampu
<ApOgEE> kalo sorang hulur sesudu nasi goreng, ramai2 jadi sepinggan gak
<onizuka> hahahha
<mustakim> yup, kami cuba mana yang mampu selama ini. diam2 pun, jalan secara underground
<ApOgEE> diam2 jalan secara underground akan dilihat sedikit
<mustakim> saya base jb, kalau ada yang nak bantuan dari jb, sy sedia hulur tangan..si wan a.k.a jipang pun ada kat jb
<ApOgEE> tapi jika dikira secara collective, dia akan jadi banyak
<ApOgEE> so, berbalik pada soalan aku tadi
<ApOgEE> so sapa sini yg berminat nak jadi official ubuntu member?
<agharrfauziabaha> isnin - jumaat sy kat shah alam...sabtu ahab seremban
<mustakim> setakat ni apogee dengan piju dah dpt kan?
<agharrfauziabaha> mcmne nak jd...tgk apogee punya contribution pun dah naik bulu roma...hahaha
<ejat> ApOgEE: 0/
<mustakim> aku berminat, tapi bila dibandingkan dengan mereka2 ni, aku jauh ketinggalan
<ApOgEE> ejat: yg dah member takyahler.. ceh
<ejat> x buat technical pun x pe .. 
<ejat> contribution .. 
<ejat> cuba tgk ApOgEE nye wiki 
<onizuka> dari segi apa?
<ejat> xde pun buat techky
<ejat> contoh terhebat : http://wiki.ubuntu.com/apogee
<mustakim> piju master of radio, apogee- memang geek art..terhebat.tgk diri sendiri, hampeh
<agharrfauziabaha> tue pun x lepas ejat...hehehe
<ApOgEE> contribution boleh dibuat dari segi 1. Bug Triage / Development, 2. Documentation, 3. Marketing, 4. Artwork
<onizuka> yg list2 tue semua apogee buat ke?
<ejat> onizuka: :)
<mustakim> ye kot onizuka
<ApOgEE> ya 
<ejat> bukan ye kut .. mmg YA 
<onizuka> wargh byk gak 
<ejat> otaimer berzaman ... 
<SuMarDi> ejat: ko masih kat B.I.S?
<onizuka> hebat2
<ejat> SuMarDi: x ... 
<ApOgEE> itulah sedikit conTiruBution yg aku buat... sikit sangat
<ejat> SuMarDi: berbulan sudah menanam / membajak
<SuMarDi> ejat: ic... skrg kat mana?
<onizuka> sikit apa kebendanya byk tue memang hebat
<mustakim> muahaha..bukat takut tengok, tapi sangat kagum. kalau ni dijadikan benchmark, memang kita2 ni manusia marhein je la
<SuMarDi> ejat: kalau bole tau
<agharrfauziabaha> dgn jom linux ada apa kaitan x?
<ejat> SuMarDi: di rumah 
<SuMarDi> ejat: biz sendiri skrg?
<agharrfauziabaha> diorang nak buat meeting besok mlm kat bangi
<ApOgEE> mustakim, onizuka ... banyak juga yg kategori FAIL dan tergendala
<mustakim> kat ukm eh>?
<ApOgEE> SuMarDi: apa khabar?
<ejat> SuMarDi: x jugak .. membaca .. study ... buat proposal .. looking potential ...
<onizuka> bro ejat kerja sendiri ke sekarang nie?
<SuMarDi> ejat: nice. welcome to the club bro
<SuMarDi> ApOgEE: sihat alhamdulillah
<ejat> SuMarDi: welkam to da club ? tp mcm dah sarat jerk skrang nie .. 
<ejat> onizuka: nak offer ?
<onizuka> hahah teman sekarang nie kerja sendiri gak
<ejat> just to let u guy acknowledge .... event .. akan datang .. mygosscon n ict carnival by mcmc
<onizuka> kecik2 jer
<mustakim> offtopic : siaap2 yang nnt dpt cd official ubuntu, pass2 la kat kawan..aku ada collection cd ubuntu dari awal lagi.la ni dah tak dpt official punya
<ejat> x termasuk event yang akan dirancang lagi 
<ejat> mustakim: anda mahu ? 
<ejat> ade lagi kut 11.04 nye cd ... 11.10 blom request lagi .. 
<mustakim> ejat: yup..daku mahu satu
 * ejat naik muntah dah tgk cd nie .. pakai time terfakap jerk .. utk guna livecd then chroot environment to fix current environment yg terfakap
<ejat> ahaks
<ApOgEE> so sapa sini yg berminat nak jadi official ubuntu member?
<ejat> 0/
<ApOgEE> aku sanggup jadi mentor
<ejat> ApOgEE: hehe 
<ejat> akhirnya 
<mustakim> ahaks, bukan apa..mahu jadikan collection je..
<ejat> gile hebat fb nie .. roger kat sane terus semua muncul !!!
<ejat> elo sifu GunbladeIV
<GunbladeIV> ceh
 * ejat bow to webmaster ubuntumy GunbladeIV
<GunbladeIV> sifu la sgt
 * GunbladeIV quit
<GunbladeIV> hahaha
<ejat> GunbladeIV: sila refer kat papit
<mustakim> sifu gunblade. beri laluan semua...
<ejat> nape planet terfakap 
<GunbladeIV> apa cite? nk bincang apa ni bro?
<GunbladeIV> ohw. tak tau la 
<ejat> dah chat kate x bleh nak backup 
<GunbladeIV> papit tgh investigate
<GunbladeIV> aku tak tau pun terfakap
<ejat> so kena build baru .. than feed balik rss
<ejat> GunbladeIV: sembang petang 
<GunbladeIV> apa sindrom dia?
<ejat> ApOgEE nak offer mentorship
<ejat> GunbladeIV: x nak offer the same thing ke ? 
<GunbladeIV> tak leh nk access ke atau 404?
<GunbladeIV> mentorship?
<GunbladeIV> for what?
<GunbladeIV> i need sponsorship 
<GunbladeIV> haha
<ejat> to be official ubuntu member
<ejat> kejam ko ek .. x congrate ApOgEE pun 
<GunbladeIV> ohw, fyi im not official members 
<ejat> GunbladeIV: mana duit raya aku ? 
<ejat> what ? say what ? 
<GunbladeIV> i forgot to reapply few months ago
<SuMarDi> ejat: kalau ada projek boleh collaborate
<ejat> SuMarDi: insya allah ..
<GunbladeIV> eh.. ApOgEE congratez
<ejat> GunbladeIV: adeh .. ko nie pun sama mcm linuxmalaysia .. hadoi .. reapply jerk la masukkan nama .. 
<GunbladeIV> hehe. im a bit lost la ApOgEE sorry
<SuMarDi> ohya ApOgEE congrats... lupa nak ckp hari tu
<GunbladeIV> hehe. not right now la kot ejat 
<ejat> mana aku boleh tlg nanti aku tlg la 
<ejat> :(
<GunbladeIV> need to focus on other things first bro
<ejat> sedey2
<GunbladeIV> maybe later
<GunbladeIV> after grad
<ApOgEE> salam GunbladeIV 
<ejat> nape ramai step down nie .. x memberi sumber inspirasi kepada ahli2 baru la 
 * GunbladeIV poke ApOgEE - stop coding, start chatting
 * ejat i like .. 
<GunbladeIV> ApOgEE: : hehe
<ejat> GunbladeIV: coding to dah sebati dalam diri dia 
<ejat> tu*
<GunbladeIV> ejat: aku step down sebab ada hal perlu aku settlekan dulu
<ejat> hi yieyoff... 
<GunbladeIV> ejat: nanti bila dh settle aku join balik for good la
<ejat> lokasi anda ? 
<ejat> sob sob x0_x0
<GunbladeIV> ejat: in the meantime aku akan try la tolong2 mana yang patut..
<GunbladeIV> planet tu terfakap lama dh ke?
<ejat> kalau mcm tu aku nak drop jugak la membership bleh ? 
<GunbladeIV> ejat: haha. terpulang la 
<ejat> 1 week ade kut 
<ejat> ke more 
<GunbladeIV> ejat: aku bukan drop.. aku terdrop
<ejat> dia email hari2 kut 
<GunbladeIV> ejat: akibat lama tak check email ubuntu
<GunbladeIV> lol
<ejat> last 1 week .. 
<GunbladeIV> aku tak check almost a year and half
<GunbladeIV> mcm mana mo bagi alasan?
<ejat> no wonder .. 
<ejat> otai byk sgt email .. 
<ejat> tu la jadinye
<GunbladeIV> ceh.. lupe pass
<GunbladeIV> :) alasan
<ejat> SuMarDi: mcm mana biz ? 
<ejat> ApOgEE: email dah ok ? 
<ApOgEE> ejat: belum
<GunbladeIV> ApOgEE: ko tk masuk dlm ubuntu planet ke?
<ejat> ko kat office lagi ker 
<ejat> ApOgEE: check with launchpad team 
<GunbladeIV> ApOgEE: ang masukkan blog mana dlm planet ubuntu?
<ejat> GunbladeIV: aku nye feed mereng ... 
<ApOgEE> GunbladeIV: tak masukkan lagi
<ApOgEE> GunbladeIV: cadang nak buat blog lain
<mustakim> bila otai2 ubuntu bersuara
<ejat> Hello,
<ejat> Thank you for contacting Canonical IS. 
<ejat> This request has been assigned to the "vanguard" and should be
<ejat> worked on within the next few days.
<GunbladeIV> ApOgEE: nice.. instead of buat blog lain, npe tak filter category utk masuk dlm planet?
<ejat> maklum la .. berzaman x update blog 
<ejat> GunbladeIV: ajor i nak filter category :)
 * GunbladeIV poke adlan 
<mustakim> oh, sorry.. otai semua bidang
<SuMarDi> ejat: mcm biasa. perlu org2 mcm ko
 * ejat end user la mustakim
<GunbladeIV> ceh ejat ada la rasanye guide
 * adlan terkejut, ye GunbladeIV 
<GunbladeIV> ejat: aku pun lupe. tp aku nye dulu aku ada buat
<ejat> SuMarDi: patik hanya insan kamil 
<ejat> eh adlan ade .. gile pantas 
<GunbladeIV> adlan: hehe. saja kacau abg rajin kerja..
<GunbladeIV> adlan: sihat? 
<ejat> GunbladeIV: adlan tu .. bleh jd ApOgEE jr
<GunbladeIV> ejat: adlan memang dari dulu aku tgk gile code. 
<GunbladeIV> ejat: bagus tu. 
<ejat> GunbladeIV: tau x per .. 
<ejat> ApOgEE jr.
<ejat> ahaks
<GunbladeIV> SuMarDi: mcm mana buleh seri smlm bro?
<GunbladeIV> SuMarDi: hehe. 
<adlan> haha, ada kluar popup tak henti2, memang pantas la,
<ejat> tp x leh sgt jd ApOgEE sbb ApOgEE MOTU + artist
<SuMarDi> GunbladeIV: smlm keluar 2nd team je
<adlan> GunbladeIV, sihat2
<ejat> adlan: kalau windows sah2 x de popup 
<SuMarDi> GunbladeIV: ko tak payah nak start kutuk kerana seri je
<ApOgEE> ejat: manade MOTU dowh
<GunbladeIV> SuMarDi: ohw. ok la tu. kalau first team sure la 5 gol ke atas score
<SuMarDi> GunbladeIV: seri != kalah harap maklum
<ejat> ApOgEE: ko saje jerk 
<GunbladeIV> SuMarDi: mana ada kutuk.. lol
<SuMarDi> hehe
<ejat> kan best mcm nei hari2 channel 
<ejat> ahaks 
<GunbladeIV> SuMarDi: tu dia.. terus kutuk arsenal
<ejat> :P
<adlan> ejat, baloon popup kot, guna xchat2
<SuMarDi> GunbladeIV: smlm arsenal pun seri
<ejat> adlan: owh .. 
<GunbladeIV> SuMarDi: ya la. tu kecewa tu. 1st team plak tu
<agharrfauziabaha> aiyakk...dah lebih 10 tahun x berIRC...fenim...hahaha
<GunbladeIV> yang forum tu mcm mana ejat ? spam bersepah ke?
<ejat> haah 
<ejat> dah mcm pelik .. mcm mana bleh start ade spam 
<GunbladeIV> hahaha. kat mana la bocor tu. 
<ejat> mcm aku nye forum PP4m aritu .. 
<GunbladeIV> ada la tu yang tak update
<ejat> erk .. 
<GunbladeIV> ke dh latest dh>
<ejat> aku jugak kut yang update aritu .. tp rasenye .. x updte latest .. 
<ejat> so sila2 la ek 
<GunbladeIV> rasa mcm ada lubang kat itu forum yang keje update
 * ejat harap maklum .. 
<GunbladeIV> lupa pass
<GunbladeIV> wakakaka
<ejat> itu jerk la alasan nye kan ? 
<ejat> agharrfauziabaha: ubuntu x leh lari dari irc .. 
<ejat> welkam nawawi
<nawawi> bot ker tuh
<ejat> sbb developer communicate using irc n email + conference call
 * ejat ye saya bot .. sila beri arahan seterusnya en nawawi
<GunbladeIV> serious
<GunbladeIV> You exceeded the maximum allowed number of login attempts. In addition to your username and password you now also have to solve the CAPTCHA below.
<nawawi> ehehe.. apa lagi !lompat
<onizuka> hahhaha
 * ejat lompat si katak lompat .. lompat
<ejat> GunbladeIV: ko nak aku reset ke ? btw .. phpbb leh auth with openid ? mcm kat portal ? :)
<ejat> portal pun mcm lama jerk x update 
<ApOgEE> ejat: aku punya request for mentorship pun belum berjawab lagi untuk MOTU
<ejat> ApOgEE: cari insan bernama iffah 
<ejat> ado awek nak join webteam 
<ejat> ApOgEE: resend la .. 
<ejat> ApOgEE: hyperair bleh jerk .. so aku pasti ko pon boleh 
<ApOgEE> ejat: aku tgh tunggu rombakan semula UBT dev focus group...
<ApOgEE> diorg ada mentor, tapi semua bizi... nak tunggu rombakan baru jumpa yg tak bizi
<ejat> beginner team ? ko dah advance bro 
<ejat> tul x GunbladeIV?
<GunbladeIV> ha?
<GunbladeIV> ya ya.. betul. 
<ejat> hujan la plak 
<ejat> adeh .. 
<onizuka> yurp lebat beb
<onizuka> kalau kuar bukan layan hujan jer layan kesesakan sekali huuhuh
<ejat> adoi .. 
<ApOgEE> ejat: ubuntu member pun dok sibuk request join UBT... 
<ejat> ??
<ejat> owh .. 
 * ejat blur2
<onizuka> UBT tue apa?
<ApOgEE> ejat: aku ahli UBT... Ubuntu Beginners Team
<onizuka> o0o0 
<ApOgEE> keje kitorang untuk redirect user yg berniat nak contribute, tapi sangkut sbb tak tau nak tuju kat mana
<ApOgEE> so, kitorang ada mentorship
<ejat> :)
<onizuka> diaorg memalu kut
<ejat> tp ApOgEE anda bukan beginner dah 
<ApOgEE>  /j #ubuntu-beginners
<onizuka> atau diaorg sesibuk ngan kerja kut 
<ApOgEE>  /j #ubuntu-beginners-team
<onizuka> tue cc global ke? maksud teman 1 dunia join sana ke?
<ejat> brb reconn
<ApOgEE> ejat: dulu UBT ni tolong orang mcm kat #ubuntu sbb channel tu penuh... so sapa yg dari ubuntuforums.org nak realtime support masuk channel tu
<ejat> owh 
<ejat> okie2
<onizuka> senyap je cc tue 
<ApOgEE> tapi sekarang nak rombak
<ApOgEE> onizuka: sekarang nak buat rombakan...
<ejat> lupa nak guna ssl hehe .. 
<ApOgEE> onizuka: channel tu senyap sbb skrg waktu tido kebanyakan org kat situ.. hehehe
<onizuka> oh iyer tak iyer
<onizuka> hahaha
<onizuka> lupa lak teman
<onizuka> ingat sama waktu kat sini
<ApOgEE> aku join situ lama dah... dari tukang nyibuk, sampai la diorg add aku jadi member
<ApOgEE> memula dulu aku tukang nyibuk jawab soalan je
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<ApOgEE> aku juga ada tolong kat ubuntuforums.org 
<onizuka> wargh
<onizuka> byk jugak jasa bro nie
<ApOgEE> tapi sebab sana dah ramai rebut2 new post, aku lari kat IRC
<wisevoyager> as-salam, wah..wah.. dah meriah # ni skrg,
<ejat> welcome wisevoyager
<onizuka> welcome
<ApOgEE> hi wisevoyager 
<ejat> jemput2 wisevoyager
<adlan> mari2 wisevoyager 
<ejat> sila tambah nasi 
<ejat> jgn malu2
<ejat> buat mcm channel sendiri .. 
 * ejat wink wink
<wisevoyager> ejat, makasih.. :D
<ApOgEE> so, aku harap dapat membawa budaya tolong menolong yang sama kat forums.ubuntu.com.my dan #ubuntu-my
<onizuka> tapi org byk habis kan masa kat facebook
<wisevoyager> Ap0gEE, ambo stuju bener..,
<onizuka> sebab ianya medium yg senang di gunakan
<ApOgEE> jika ada yg sudi nak contribute, aku boleh bantu hingga ko jadi official ubuntu member
<ApOgEE> sbb itu je yg aku ada...
<ejat> eh byk lagi ko ade 
<ejat> ahaks 
<ApOgEE> kalo aku dah MOTU, boleh la sampai MOTU plak... hehehe
<ejat> kena minta hyperair 
<ApOgEE> hyperair bizi
<ejat> hehe  .. dah lupa triage nye class
<ejat> join je UDw
<wisevoyager> ape nye MOTU, x paham laa
<ejat> ubuntu developer week
<ejat> MOTU = Master of The Universe
<ejat> #google ubuntu MOTU
<ubuntumy> ejat: MOTU - Ubuntu Wiki: <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU>; MOTU/GettingStarted - Ubuntu Wiki: <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/GettingStarted>; Ubuntu-motu Info Page: <https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-motu>; MOTU/Contributing - Ubuntu Wiki: <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Contributing>; MOTU in Launchpad: <https://launchpad.net/~motu>; development - What is a MOTU? - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange: (1 more message)
<ApOgEE> ejat upcoming UserDays.... jemput semua
<wisevoyager> hahaha..
<ejat> gunakan lernid 
<ejat> !lernid
<ejat> welcome sangelion
<ejat> wb hyperair
<ApOgEE> # https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<ubuntumy> ApOgEE: Error: "https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays" is not a valid command.
<sangelion> :D tengkiu
<hyperair> hello
<onizuka> helo0o
<ApOgEE> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<ubuntumy> ApOgEE: Error: "link" is not a valid command.
<ApOgEE> lol
 * ApOgEE tak reti guna bot
<ejat> ApOgEE: aku nye 1st run supybot
<wisevoyager> thx otai2 sume, wa respek u all..
<wisevoyager> chin chow dlu.. 
<wisevoyager> makasih :D
<ApOgEE> jemput semua ke UserDays ... boleh belajar macam2
<ApOgEE> free je
<ejat> hyperair: bile nak buat class lagi ? 
<ejat> :)
<sangelion> ada kelas ker?
<sangelion> wahh...
<wisevoyager> As-salam wkh.,
<ejat> wsalam 
<ApOgEE> hyperair: boleh jadi mentor aku untuk Dev focus?
 * ejat nak jugak!
<ejat> hyperair: r u going to UDS ? 
<ApOgEE> 24-25 Sept at #ubuntu-classroom --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<ApOgEE> sebar-sebarkan
<ejat> ApOgEE: post kat fb :)
<hyperair> ejat: nope. exams.
<ejat> hyperair: owh .. 
<ejat> ApOgEE: lernid :)
<ejat> #google lernid 
<ubuntumy> ejat: Lernid - Ubuntu Wiki: <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lernid>; Lernid in Launchpad: <https://launchpad.net/lernid>; Code : Lernid: <https://code.launchpad.net/lernid>; Introducing Lernid | jonobacon@home: <http://www.jonobacon.org/2009/11/25/introducing-lernid/>; Lernid - A desktop application to participate in an online learning ...: <http://www.ubuntugeek.com/lernid-a-desktop-application-to-participate-in- (1 more message)
<hyperair> lernid?
<ejat> yeah .. to participate in UDW or etc2
<ejat> it has #ubuntu-classroom n #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<jemparing> ad class utk ubuntu packaging x?
<ejat> jemparing: yups ade gak ... tp kena tgk jugak la .. 
<ejat> lamanye tinggal packaging
<ejat> huhu
<sangelion> kelas utk c programming ada x?
<sangelion> :D
<sangelion> mcm mana nk tgk room2 lain ekk dlm irc nie?
<jemparing> sangelion: join cmd
<jemparing> :P
<sangelion> camna nk join?
<sangelion> 1st time masuk irc nie
<ApOgEE> sangelion: /j #ubuntu-beginners
<sangelion> taip dkat freenode ke?
<ApOgEE> ya
<ApOgEE> kat chnnel global kena guna English 
<ApOgEE> ;)
<sangelion> ohhooo
<sangelion> tp apasai xdak respon org lain pon
<ApOgEE> yg lain tgh tido
<ApOgEE> waktu tidur mereka
<ApOgEE> tgh2 malam kang baru meriah
<sangelion> oooo... patut laa
<ApOgEE> apa poblem dgn C ?
<ApOgEE> nak tanya aku kat mana2 pun boleh
<ApOgEE> kalo aku boleh jawab la... kalo aku tak reti, aku tanya orang lain gak
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<sangelion> xde.. ak tgh on the way nak program dio
<sangelion> tp rasanya akan tersangkut
<sangelion> guna ts-7800 
<ApOgEE> lol... ts-7260 aku biasa main
<sangelion> agak2 sama ka tak ek?
<ApOgEE> check out blog aku http://coderstalk.blogspot.com
<ApOgEE> sangelion: lebih kurang je
<ApOgEE> sangelion: kalo nak proper channel, ko cari aku kat ts7000 yahoo group
<sangelion> ak ada register dh group tu
<sangelion> dulu muda2 ak pakai ts-7395.. :D
<sangelion> hahaha
<ApOgEE> hehehe... sekarang dah otai, pakai ts-7800 la yer?
<sangelion> xde la otai.. sapa lah ak.. ehehe
<sangelion> kernel ts kalo update jd apaa ek?
<sangelion> ko penah update x?
<sangelion> semak la nk pakai lan cable
<ApOgEE> DIO simple je... main ngan memory registers je
<sangelion> memory register yg xbrapa nk pandai lgi dlm c niee..
<sangelion> ak xpandai lgi nk men mmap suma tuu
<sangelion> baru tgh dok mengayuh blajar C
<ApOgEE> sangelion: kernel update tak susah pun
<sangelion> maksud ak tukar versi kernel
<sangelion> boleh jd apa2 dak kat board tu agak2..
<ApOgEE> versi yg pre-compiled ke ?
<sangelion> kot2 la ada setting2 arm dia yg terkaco
<ApOgEE> atau compile sendiri?
<sangelion> ha'ah
<sangelion> root@ts7800:root# uname -a                                                    Linux ts7800 2.6.21-ts #1 PREEMPT Fri Oct 10 10:20:42 MST 2008 armv5tejl GNU/Lix
<ApOgEE> sangelion: tak jadi apa2 lah, board aku dah lunyai dah kalo camtu... asik upload kernel baru je
<sangelion> ak ingat nk tukar versi 2.6.21 tu jd versi latest
<sangelion> xkaco apa2 setting ker?
<sangelion> kot2 la silap update kernel
<sangelion> silap2 dh xjd armv5tejl dah
<ApOgEE> tak, ko sumbat kat RedBoot tu je
<ApOgEE> kalo tak jadi, ko tukar la balik
<ApOgEE> melainkan ko punya RedBoot yang kaput, tak dapek den nak nolong
<sangelion> ada ak tgk kat blog coderstalk tu.. ko tukar jd etch..
<ApOgEE> ya, dulu2
<sangelion> ak xbrapa reti sgt..
<sangelion> redboot tu apa?
<sangelion> hahaha
<sangelion> ni kalo upgrade camnie.. hardware ts suma function ker?
<ApOgEE> ko connect guna serial, pastu masa dia boot, ko tekan Ctrl-C C C banyak kali sampai keluar RedBoot punya prompt
<sangelion> mana tau terubah setting utk ts cam peekpoke semua tu ker
 * ejat nie dah high level nie .. i mampu melihat jerk la 
<ApOgEE> peekpoke tu C program je, dia ubah mmap tu gak... ko dah tengok source peekpoke tu?
<ApOgEE> kalo ko guna helper script tu, peekpoke la yg tolong ko read/write DIO tu
<ApOgEE> kalo ko tulis C program sendiri, takyah pakai peekpoke pun boleh
<sangelion> hahaha.. 
<sangelion> x advance cam ko lgi apogEE..
<sangelion> nk kena pasang sd-card dak time ctrl-c byk2 kali tu.. ak nk test skrg niehh..
<ApOgEE> sangelion: takyah
<ApOgEE> redboot baca kernel kat memory
<ApOgEE> kalo ko boot dari SD card, ko takyah tukar kat redboot
<ApOgEE> ko tukar kernel kat partition 1 SD card ko tu je
<sangelion> skrg ak punya mode yg boot dari sd card
<sangelion> yg softlink tu
<sangelion> tp ak nk tau gak redboot tu apa
<ApOgEE> dlm SD card ko tu, partition 1 tu kernel, partition 2 tu 1st layer (aku tatau nak panggil apa), partition 3 tu ko punya root directory
<sangelion> ok..
<ApOgEE> redboot tu lebih kurang BIOS la... 
<sangelion> jd kalo nk tukar kernel
<sangelion> redboot nie ada kaitan x?
<sangelion> xdak la ekk?
<sangelion> redboot nie permanent install la?
<sangelion> xleh tukar2?
<ApOgEE> kalo ko tak pakai SD boot, kernel ko kat redboot 
<ApOgEE> bila ko pakai SD boot, kernel kat redboot tu akan redirect ke 1st partition SD card ko
<ApOgEE> begitulah secara umumnya, dalam bahasa orang kampung mcm aku
<sangelion> ooo.. paham2
<sangelion> jd xperlu masuk redboot pon xpaa..
<sangelion> kalo install kernel dlm sd lagi selamat la?
<ApOgEE> ada pro-cons
<ApOgEE> sangelion: berdasarkan pengalaman aku, kernel kat SD mudah diupdate/upgrade... tapi kalo reboot tak betul, lama2 boleh corrupt dan kene reinstall
<ApOgEE> aku banyak kali kene reinstall kernel kat SD card... tak susah pun, tapi letih gak kalo ko ada 80 site kene buat
<sangelion> jd update kernel mmg xdak problem/xdak kesan2 sampingan kat hardware..
<sangelion> terutama skali adc dan dio?
<ApOgEE> sangelion: takde
<ApOgEE> jangan ko short kan pin dio tu direct dah le.. 
<ApOgEE> hahaha
<sangelion> hahaha..
<sangelion> satu lgi..
<sangelion> nk update tu main kat kernel je ke..
<sangelion> atau kena download dari web..
<ApOgEE> depends
<ApOgEE> apa yg nak di update
<sangelion> xbrapa jelas la kat blog ko nie. :D hahaha
<ApOgEE> kalo update package, kene apt-get update la
<sangelion> ak nk update sbb utama nk guna wireless adapter jer
<ApOgEE> kalo kernel je kene guna dd
<ejat> cau sin .. nanti malam sambung
<ApOgEE> ok ejat , c ya
<sangelion> c u too ejat
<sangelion> maksudnya kalo kernel.. terus dd masuk memory card laa
<sangelion> xperlu masuk board pon xpa?
<sangelion> jd perlu download kernel dkat laman web kernel la?
<sangelion> tp kenapa ubuntu..
<sangelion> automatik je dia update kernel
<ApOgEE> sangelion: sbb kernel dia dok kat tmpat berbeza
<sangelion> ap0gEE rekomen dari ko, install debian ke update kernel jer? mana lgi senang?
<ApOgEE> sangelion: update kernel
<ApOgEE> debian tu, ko tukar rootfs kat partition3 je... 
<ApOgEE> dan pastikanla rootfs ko ngan kernel tu compatible
<sangelion> tgh mengoogle.. kalo apa2 hal tersangkut kat tgh jln.. nnt tolong ajarin yer.. hehehe..
<ApOgEE> no problem 
<sangelion> apogEE kalo ada link2 yg berguna x utk buat menda nie? kot2 laaa
<ApOgEE> sangelion: int fd = open("/dev/mem", O_RDWR|O_SYNC);
<ApOgEE> ;p
<sangelion> hahaa.. cantik~!!
<ApOgEE> gtg... see ya
<GunbladeIV> d
<salax> wow ramai
<meng> wow ramai main dgn kayu ria + film iru
<meng> *biru
<user1234> hello
<user1234> selamat hari malaysia
<EgyParadox> selamat hari malaysia
<EgyParadox> user1234, 
<user1234> tak tidoq lagi EgyParadox 
<EgyParadox> tidoq?
<EgyParadox> saya bukan orang malaysia
<user1234> jadi org mane plak EgyParadox 
<EgyParadox> orang mesir
<user1234> ok
<user1234> selamat petang
<EgyParadox> dari mana user1234 
<sangelion> tumpang tanya semua.. apa maksud ./configure --prefix, atau ./configure --local ek? 
#ubuntu-my 2011-09-16
<ApOgEE> salam semua
<sweemeng> yo ApOgEE 
<ApOgEE> yo sweemeng 
<sweemeng> yo
<udienz> @-@
<meetingology> udienz: Error: "-@" is not a valid command.
<sweemeng> win
<ApOgEE> lol
<ApOgEE> ;p
<udienz> :D
<udienz> brb, pray time
<wisevoyager> ubuntu oneiric ocelot 11.10, Note: Since this is the beta version, users may face some functionality issues and bugs.
<sweemeng> wisevoyager, did they change the look of the bluescreen?
<sweemeng> oopps
<sweemeng> sorry wrong os
<sweemeng> lol
<wisevoyager> sweemeng, ok.. :D
<sweemeng> wisevoyager, being sarcastic actually
<wisevoyager> cool man..
<adlan> they put nyan cat on the bluescreen, lol
<wisevoyager> اﻻسلم...
<wisevoyager> suke function Alt+Tab kat oneiric ocelot :D
<ejat> #seen wisevoyager
<ubuntumy> ejat: wisevoyager was last seen in #ubuntu-my 1 hour, 21 minutes, and 15 seconds ago: <wisevoyager> suke function Alt+Tab kat oneiric ocelot :D
<wisevoyager> اﻻلم عليكم... does anyone know?
<wisevoyager> mcm mane nak guna irssi/ dan nk select server apa nak masuk #ubuntu-my kat situ?
<wisevoyager> ** kalau pilih camni boleh tak? /server freenode.irc.net
<wisevoyager> or /server.ubuntu.com
<wisevoyager> does anyone may give some helps?
<ejat>  /server irc.freenode.net
<ejat>  /server irc.ubuntu.com 8001
<wisevoyager> 0ow, /server irc.freenode.net ek?
<wisevoyager> jap sya try ni.., :)
<ejat> nape x pakai GUI ker
<ejat> jer*
<wisevoyager> GUI? camne lak tu ejat?
<ejat> pakai la quassel 
<ejat> xchat
<ejat> byk cara lagi 
<ejat> daripada pakai terminal tu 
<ejat> kalau rase end user buat cara end user .. x yah nak susah kan diri .. 
<ejat> nak pakai terminal .. unless dah biasa pakai GUI n nak merasa jd g33k jugak pakai terminal :)
<ameer> ejat, thx dah jadi ni.., msg ni sent fromm irssi
<ejat> jgn buat / pakai linux nie untuk menyusahkan diri
<ejat> :)
<ameer> x de laa bro..
<ameer> aku suke try2 bende yg x pernah try sblm ni.., :D
<ameer> org da ckp irssi.., bende ape/ skrg da paham skit laa
<ejat-kuar-beraya> :)
<ameer> x payah guna pdgin, terus taip msg kat terminal jer, btol kan saya kalau salah..
<ejat> tu boleh jugak 
<SuMarDi> 8-)
<ejat-kuar-beraya> tp hari2 ke pakai terminal ;)
<ejat-kuar-beraya> tul x sifu SuMarDi
<ameer> x lah, 1st time try irssi kat terminal
<SuMarDi> ejat-kuar-beraya: time raya jer terminal bus penuh. :)
<ameer> sblm ni msg kat pidgin jer
<ejat-kuar-beraya> huhu 
<ejat-kuar-beraya> tu la pasal
<ejat-kuar-beraya> nie nak bersiap
<ejat-kuar-beraya> btw .. SuMarDi ptg nie apa bikin ? 
<SuMarDi> ejat-kuar-beraya: rmh jer
<ameer> kwn2 sumer, aku tgh pening layan oneiric ocelot ni..,
<ameer> byk perbezaan ngn 10.10 yg aku pakai sblm ni..,
<ejat> SuMarDi: dpt pm?
<SuMarDi> ejat: dpt. insyaAllah jika tiada kayu balak melintang
<ejat> calling2 irwan .. sbb i nak kuar g kota warisan jap .. then balik umah kembali 
<SuMarDi> roger that
<ejat-kuar-beraya> cau cin cau .. 
<jk-cheng> hi all... ada siapa online tak???
<wisevoyager> hye..,
<susah> nasi goreng, sapa nak nasi goreng
#ubuntu-my 2011-09-17
<ApOgEE> salam all
<ejat> ws
<ak47suk1> echo ("Hello"); // pun intended
<ameer> errmm, wisevoyager pon ade gak lepak sini..,
<wisevoyager> ameer, ko cbuk apesal?
<wisevoyager> :D welcome to the community@ loco..
<ameer> wisevoyager, thx..
<wisevoyager> same2 bro.., :)
<ak47suk1> echo ("Hello"); // pun intended
<jk-cheng> ada siapa di sana??? aku di sini...
<ameer> ada..x2 byk ada
<ameer> mintak pandangan tuan2 sumer knp jadi mcm ni kat ubuntu saya.,
<ameer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/691400/
<jk-cheng_> hihi
<ejat> #seen mypapit
<ubuntumy`> ejat: I have not seen mypapit.
<ejat> #seen apogee
<ubuntumy`> ejat: apogee was last seen in #ubuntu-my 11 hours, 4 minutes, and 7 seconds ago: <ApOgEE> salam all
<ak47suk1> zzz
<ak47suk1> echo ("Hello"); // pun intended
<ameer> testing tx/rx
<ejat> ?
<wisevoyager> testing transmit/receive, wifi ni lembab sgt
<ameer> wifi lembab
<ameer> ujan kot?
<ameer> :kawan2 mintak bantuan kpd sesiapa yg sudi. Lepas run command sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ejat> ?
<ejat> tunggu siap jerk la 
<ameer> keluar error mcm ini., http://paste.ubuntu.com/691561/
<ameer> kat pastebin mula line 236 hingga line 247 tu knp jd camtu pulak? harap membantu siapa yg sudi, thanks in advanced.. :D
<ameer> utk info kwn2 sya guna oneiric 11.10 baru 3 hari pasang.,
<ejat> pergi : /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ejat> delete semua dalam tu .. 
<ejat> then add balik ppa supaya dia ikut release 
<ejat> sbb anda punya dah bercampur aduk … maverick ade .. natty pun ade .. 
<ejat> brb
<ejat> ameer: boleh ? 
<ejat> ???
<ameer> ejat, tgh usahakan ni, thanks
<ameer> ejat, makasih byk., :D
#ubuntu-my 2011-09-18
<ameer> Assalamoalaykaom $ salam 1malaysia sumer warga #ubuntu-my :D
<serweb> hi all 
<shadam> test test
#ubuntu-my 2012-09-10
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<mfauzirahman> .
<fairuz> apa bikin penreturns
<penreturns> layan jiwang
<penreturns> :D
<fairuz> :)
<penreturns> layan bro
<penreturns> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vCIpDmRvBcM&feature=share
<penreturns> huhuhuuh
<fairuz> amboi
<fairuz> intro dia pun mmg jiwang
<penreturns> hehehehe
<penreturns> baru la layan
<fairuz> +1\
<fairuz> sakit kepala coding, ni sedap jugak layan lagu jiwang
<penreturns> hehehhhhe keje lg ke? bwk2 ler tdo :D
<fairuz> keke kat opis lg ni
<penreturns> ahahahaha naseb badann
<Excalibr> pewit
<fairuz> yo
<Excalibr> hai fairuz
<fairuz> Excalibr: yep
<Excalibr> ajar ckp french boleh
<Excalibr> jk
<fairuz> keke
<Excalibr> french grammer ni susah tak fairuz?
<Excalibr> *grammar
<fairuz> susah jugak 
<fairuz> perkataan dia ada jantina
<Excalibr> lagi berbelit dari bhs arab?
<fairuz> pastu tiap2 verb tu lain2 
<fairuz> lebih kurang arab la
<fairuz> macam b. melayu, aku pergi kau pergi pakai verb sama "pergi"
<fairuz> kalau arab atau french, dia tuka2
<Excalibr> oh ikut jantina?
<fairuz> tak ikut subject
<fairuz> aku, kau, dia, mereka
<fairuz> pastu ikut jantina jugak
<Excalibr> kalau berckp sbg first person, pun kena ikut jantina?
<fairuz> aah
<fairuz> adei
<fairuz> tersentuh wayar letrik, reboot terus pc
<Excalibr> hah
<fairuz> wayar yg dari plug pegi psu tu
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> ok la jugak reboot, laju sikit balik pc ni
<fairuz> tp ilang plak benda aku edit tadi
<Excalibr> kaki ganas
<Excalibr> haha
<fairuz> haha
<fairuz> dekat sgt cpu ngan kaki
<fairuz> kaki plak tak reti duk diam
<fairuz> apa bikin E
<fairuz> apa bikin Excalibr
<Excalibr> baca mtoday ni ha
<Excalibr> isu polical gengsterism
<fairuz> tak tido lg 
<fairuz_> ade yg tak tido lg ka
#ubuntu-my 2012-09-11
<Excalibr> ada yg tak bangun lg ka
<fairuz_> dah bangun Excalibr 
<Excalibr> ahaks
<dekwan> test
<fairuz_> woo
<fairuz_> ping penreturns
<penreturns> \o/
<fairuz_> tak tido lg ka penreturns
#ubuntu-my 2012-09-12
<Excalibr> helo
<fairuz_>  helo Excalibr
<Excalibr> kenapa ada 2 nicks fairuz
<fairuz_> Excalibr: satu kat rumah
<fairuz> yg ni opis punya
<Excalibr> ahaks
<fairuz> :D
<Excalibr> geram btl la dgn firefox ni lol
<Excalibr> tak faham ler knpa dia still makan cpu bila aku dah close semua tabs
<fairuz> keke ada memory leak la tu
<Excalibr> ye kot..aku strace proc ff bersepah keluar gettimeoftheday
<fairuz> try la check pakai valgrind kalau ko rajin
<fairuz> woooo
<fairuz> apa bikin Excalibr
<shahlinux> !ping
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<EggDrops> Compliance (shahlinux) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 3.287 seconds from shahlinux
<shahlinux> wew
<shahlinux> indahnya sungguh di hari raya
<shahlinux> ramainya org bersuka ria
<fairuz> :)
<shahlinux> berjaya connect pakai ipv6
<fairuz> oho
<fairuz> tak reti aku benda2 IP ni
<shah-> hihihi
<shah-> automatik tune ke ipv6
<shahlinux> huhu
<fairuz> oo
<Excalibr> fairuz: valgrind? tak reti :(
<shahlinux> o.O
<Excalibr> helo shahlinux
<Excalibr> apa khabar
<shahlinux> khabar baik Excalibr
<fairuz> Excalibr: senang je nak pakai
<Excalibr> gane
<shahlinux> uh
<shahlinux> tune ipv6 x bape stabil
<shahlinux> dc je
<shahlinux> =.=''
<shahlinux> wb Excalibr
<shahlinux> !ping
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<EggDrops> Compliance (shahlinux) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 0.469 seconds from shahlinux
<Excalibr> tankyu tankyu
<Excalibr> fairuz: at the end, camna kita nak narrow down apa punca dia
<fairuz> Excalibr: Aku dah lama tak pakai valgrind. Tapi seingat aku dia akan bagitau dekat mana ada memory leak.
<fairuz> Kalau ko nak narrow down punca, kean ada source code FF la. :)
<shahlinux> aku dc lg ke ni?
<shahlinux> !ping
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<EggDrops> Compliance (shahlinux) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 0.829 seconds from shahlinux
<shahlinux> oh ok
<Excalibr> hmm..aku jumpa satu bugs report pasal gettimeofday..ada comment dlm report tu suggest build ff dgn debugger info enabled
<Excalibr> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=273310
<lubotu2> Mozilla bug 273310 in General "after firefox is running for many hours, it uses 100% cpu for a few seconds before it loads ANY page (calling gettimeofday() thousands of times)" [Normal,Resolved: incomplete]
<Excalibr> #21
<shahlinux> !ping
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<EggDrops> Compliance (shahlinux) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 0.581 seconds from shahlinux
<Excalibr> pe citer shahlinux 
<shahlinux> citer apa Excalibr?
<shahlinux> !ping
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<EggDrops> Compliance (shahlinux) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 2.137 seconds from shahlinux
<fairuz> yeahhhhhhhhhhhhh
 * fairuz gembira
<shahlinux> =.=''
<fairuz> kerja 2 minggu aku baru ada hasil 
<fairuz> keke 
<Excalibr> fairuz: keje apa tu..
<Excalibr> cubaan utk men tackle awek french ke
<Excalibr> keke
<fairuz_> keke takde la
<fairuz_> tengah nak buat secure playback
<fairuz_> kira macam stream video, tapi dalam secure world
<Excalibr> secure in what sense
<shahlinux> video porn ke sampai nak secure?
<fairuz_> pakai secure buffer encryption
<fairuz_> low level punya security ni
<fairuz_> Excalibr: secure dari segi content stream dari source sampai ke screen atau TV
<fairuz_> ada orang bgn dah ka
#ubuntu-my 2012-09-13
 * LadaHitam slaps shahlinux around a bit with a large trout
<Excalibr> helo osX64 
<osX64> hello
<osX64> Be Right Ba¢k
<fairuz_> helo rakan2
<fairuz_> ejat: dah gerak ke pegi summit
<ejat> blom 
<fairuz_> lama tak nampak ko dalam ni hehe
<ejat> bz
<fairuz_> tuka keja eh?
<fairuz> sapa ada raspberry?
<excalibr> susahsebut rasanya
<fairuz> excalibr: dia aku tau, aku yg belikan hari tu keke
<fairuz> cepat betul dia punya sampai
<excalibr> fairuz: dari beli benda tu baik beli netbook lol
<excalibr> bagi aku ler
<shahlinux> salam
<fairuz> excalibr: takde kaitan kot
<fairuz> netbook untuk benda lain
<fairuz> raspberry untuk benda lain
<fairuz> wsalam
<fairuz> netbook bukan development board
<excalibr> fairuz: aku tersalah baca price dia..igtkan dalam ratus-ratus.. /facepalm
<excalibr> mm
<fairuz> murah je raspberry
<fairuz> 130
<fairuz> boleh je nak install debian ke ape, tapi bagi aku tak sesuai la
<excalibr> nak kena tahu basic electronic programming ke
<fairuz> takde la
<fairuz> tau python ke bash scripting dah ok kalau nak buat projek simple2
<fairuz> xtau electronic pun takpe
<fairuz> depend la nak buat apa dengan raspberry tu
<fairuz> aku minat electronik, jadi projek2 yg aku baut lebih pada electronic la
<excalibr> projek simple2 tu camna
<excalibr> contohnya?
<fairuz> ni yg aku baru post artikel hari tu
<fairuz> http://www.tutorialmelayu.com/raspberry-pi/raspberrypi-sistem-lampu-isyarat-pejalan-kaki
<fairuz> yg tu pakai bash
<excalibr> interesting
<fairuz> interesting development board ni kalau ko minat electronik sikit2
<fairuz> buat sistem kawal lampu ke
<fairuz> kawal aircond ke ape ke
<fairuz> semua benda boleh buat la
<fairuz> nak buat media server pun bole, file server, web server
<fairuz> kalau orang network ke orang IT maybe lebih suka buat projek mcm tu
<fairuz> aku tak minat sangat
<osX64> Wa'alaikummussalam w.b.t...
<excalibr> fairuz: power src dia pulak camna..boleh guna bateri?
<fairuz> Dia pakai micro usb 
<fairuz> aku pakai charger phone aku je
<fairuz> nak pakai bateri pun boleh tapi kena cari converter la dari bateri pegi micro usb
<shahlinux> !ping
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<EggDrops> Compliance (shahlinux) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 2.256 seconds from shahlinux
<excalibr> ah
<excalibr> macam powerbank
<fairuz> aah
<fairuz> projek longterm aku nak letak rpi atas benda yang boleh gerak (ada motor ngan tayar). Kira rpi yang control dia gerak.
<fairuz> Tapi kena beli bateri yang power la
<fairuz> nak power motor
<fairuz> beli la sebijik excalibr :D
<excalibr> tak reti la elektronik ni
<excalibr> huhu
<fairuz> buat la yg tak pakai elektronik
<fairuz> web server ke
<fairuz> :)
<excalibr> fairuz: ckp pasal elektronik ni kan..teringat ceiling fan yg rosak kat rumah ni
 * shahlinux slaps osX64 around a bit with a large trout
<shahlinux> !ping osX64
<EggDrops> Compliance (shahlinux) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 1.28 seconds from osX64
<fairuz_> excalibr: tu letrik, bukan elektronik
<osX64> oit shah`
#ubuntu-my 2012-09-14
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> excalibr: apa bikin
<fairuz> penreturns: tak salah aku ko bukan ada online radio ke? ke salah orang
<penreturns> btol la tu
<excalibr> fairuz: komponen electronik dia yg rosak
<fairuz> excalibr: oo
<fairuz> penreturns: nak link
<fairuz> ada lagu saja kan, takde iklan maupun seloteh DJ? :)
<penreturns> lagu lama la
<excalibr> ada org rindu lagu melayu
<penreturns> http://www.tengkorak.ws/tunein.php/rileksfm/tunein.pls
<shahlinux> o.O
<fairuz> ok ty
<fairuz> aku duk dengar hotfm slalunya
<fairuz> tapi dj byk bunyi
<penreturns> hehehheheh kalo nk gile kat kcfm
<penreturns> kalo nk org lame karyafm
<penreturns> :D
<fairuz> penreturns: bukak pakai vlc bole kan
 * fairuz noob
<penreturns> yup
<penreturns> lol
<excalibr> aku dulu selalu dgr xfresh
<fairuz> takmo play plak dia
<penreturns> lol
<penreturns> lame xdenga radio berfrekuensi
<penreturns> :D
<excalibr> dah takda dah radio tu..skrg nak dgr, kena stream ikut internet
<penreturns> huhuhuh
<excalibr> astro dah removed slot dia
<penreturns> kos da tinggi
<penreturns> sume da begantung pada internet
<excalibr> radio tu takda iklan lagi pun..tak gen profit
<fairuz> xfreash dulu la aku dengar
<fairuz> macam dah lama gila
<fairuz> tengah2 coding ni, best layan lagu
<excalibr> ahaks..satu2 nya radio msia aku dgr
<fairuz> ada orang faham pasal variable bit rate dalam x264 punya video? nominal bit rate tu average bit rate kan? overall bit rate tu adakah rate IFrame?
<penreturns> fps frame per sec
<penreturns> bitrate ntoh
<penreturns> :D
<fairuz> :)
<fairuz> frame tu pun ada pecah tiga tu untuk encoding, frame I, P dengan B
<fairuz> menentukan fail video tu besar ke kecik
<penreturns> hohohohoh sy yg wat video 3d pon xamik tau
<penreturns> wakakaka
<fairuz> hehe
<fairuz> tengah nak faham mcm mana encoding ni
<fairuz> aku punya stream average bit rate dia jatuh lepas encrypted
<cyberflyz> ellow... :)
<excalibr> tak leh sabar
<fairuz> keke
<shahlinux> !ping
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<EggDrops> Compliance (shahlinux) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 1.189 seconds from shahlinux
<excalibr> helo shahlinux 
<excalibr> tak rindu nasi lemak?
<shahlinux> hello excalibr
<shahlinux> sini pun ada nasi lemak
<shahlinux> hihihihi
<excalibr> oho
<shahlinux> member2 pun buat
<shahlinux> cuma xde daun pandan ngan santan fresh
<excalibr> oo nasi je la tak lengkap
<shahlinux> yup
<shahlinux> sambal ok je..hihihihi
<excalibr> klu ada belacan lagi best oo
<shahlinux> oh
<excalibr> hm?
<shahlinux> emm?
<shahlinux> mypapit
<shahlinux> pakai unifi?
<shahlinux> Siti Fuwaizah Mohd. Ghazali
<mypapit> shahlinux, awek mana pulak tu?
<excalibr> mak orang kot
<darknite_> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<darknite_> lama x join sini
<fairuz> darknite_: wsalam
<darknite_> ape cerita korang?
<fairuz> macam biasa
<darknite_> penat doh..baru balik dari exam
<excalibr> dah dapat lesen ke bro darknite_ 
<darknite_> lesen ape
<excalibr> mypapit: 
<darknite_> kurang paham
<darknite_> adakah excalibr =mypapit?
<excalibr> lesen menggoda
<excalibr> eh menggodam
<darknite_> masih blur
<excalibr> darknite_: bukan ke ckp ambil security exam ke apa hari tu
<darknite_> excalibr = mypapit orang yang sama ke
<darknite_> aah excalibr
<excalibr> terhilight mypapit 
<darknite_> terhilight?
<darknite_> ape tu terhilight excalibr
<excalibr> highlight
<darknite_> ape2 la...
<darknite_> hahaha
<excalibr> hehe
<darknite_> aah...aku lepas exam security tadi
<excalibr> dpt tahu serta merta ke result?
<darknite_> yeap
<darknite_> on the spot
<excalibr> dahsyat :)
<excalibr> soalan dia tanya susah tak
<darknite_> susah la
<darknite_> kalau senang,xada la mahal sangat harga nya
<excalibr> hehe
<darknite_> betui tak
<darknite_> excalibr..aku nk solat japz
<fairuz> network security ke darknite_?
<darknite_> bkn la fairuz
<fairuz> hardware? software?
<darknite_> nope
<darknite_> it's something to do with security 
<fairuz> oo
 * fairuz kerja dalam security jugak
<darknite_> ambik ecsa
<fairuz> meh tolong hack widevine punya keybox untuk aku hehe
<darknite_> xpandai
 * darknite_ still banyak kene belajar
<darknite_> fairuz.. /me xtwa sangat2..
 * fairuz lagi noob
 * darknite_ bdk hingusan...lagik teruk dari noob
<darknite_> at least noob taw jgk..nie bdk hingusan xtwa ape2
<darknite_> welcome back penreturns
<penreturns> \o/
<darknite_> simbol ape tuh penreturns
<penreturns> angkat tangan tunjuk ketiak
<penreturns> tp da shave da
<darknite_> really
<penreturns> :3
<darknite_> sorry penreturns sbb dah nk masuk tido
<penreturns> jemput2
<fairuz> huuu sakit kepala
<penreturns> kerja kerjaa
<fairuz> tu la
<mypapit> shah`, https://www.facebook.com/putra.haikal << ni adik ko ke
<shah> wb meng
<cyberflyz7> selamat paagi
#ubuntu-my 2012-09-15
<cyberflyz> jom dengar radio online :: Radio Lagenda :: http://216.66.84.3:5902/listen.pls
<excalibr> no
<fairuz__> helo rakan2
<fairuz__> siot, nickserv down ke
<penreturns> helo
<fairuz__> oh nickserv dah up
<fairuz__> sapa la gi nuke
<fairuz__> apa bikin penreturns 
<penreturns> santai
<excalibr> helo
<fairuz__> helo excalibr 
<excalibr> fairuz__: pm
<fairuz__> y
<shah> salam
<penreturns> wasalam
<shahlinux> penreturns
<penreturns> yoo
<shahlinux> try 6tunnel
<penreturns> haaa
<shahlinux> guna local ipv6
<penreturns> pebende tu
<shahlinux> :P
<shahlinux> sudo apt-get install 6tunnel
 * shahlinux guna local ipv6
<penreturns> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/6tunnel.1.html
<shahlinux> ya
<penreturns> kang jahanam server sy nk kene set ape2 x
<penreturns> hahaaha
<shahlinux> hahahaha
<shahlinux> lepas install tu taip : 6tunnel -1 6668 irc6.net 6667
<shahlinux> mana jahanam
<shahlinux> ok je aku guna
<penreturns> awak xde server
<penreturns> takot effect vps sy je
<shahlinux> oh
<shahlinux> skrg ni guna vps ke?
<shahlinux> emm..rasanya xde effect kot
<shahlinux> just tunnel je ni
<penreturns> ni kat main
<penreturns> kalo x effect ble ler try
<excalibr> shahlinux: tunnelbroker?
<shahlinux> try with ur own risk
<shahlinux> excalibr: x..6tunnel
<penreturns> hehehhehe
<shahlinux> !ping
<EggDrops> Compliance (shahlinux) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 0.482 seconds from shahlinux
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<shahlinux> ping6 ipv6.google.com
<shahlinux> excalibr: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/6tunnel.1.html
<excalibr> dia tunnel ikut server sapa
<penreturns> smart tunnel
<penreturns> :3
<excalibr> aha
<shahlinux> eh
<shahlinux> dc
<shahlinux> tukar ipv6 lain
<excalibr> ada sesapa idup lagi taim ni?
 * shahlinux slaps penreturns around a bit with a large trout
<penreturns> woahhh
<penreturns> :3
<penreturns> bosan ler
<penreturns> T..T
<shahlinux> dah try lum ipv6?
<penreturns> xpon
<penreturns> hehehhe
<penreturns> baru pas upgrade vb
<shahlinux> !ping
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<EggDrops> Compliance (shahlinux) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 8.781 seconds from shahlinux
 * shahlinux slaps osX64 around a bit with a large trout
#ubuntu-my 2012-09-16
<shahlinux> !ping
<lubotu2> another contentless ping... sigh...
<EggDrops> Compliance (shahlinux) ▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌▌ 0.501 seconds from shahlinux
<ejat> salam
<ejat> lamonya x bersuara kat dalam nie 
<ejat> ade x org nie 
<ejat> ke semua tgh hari malaysia
<shahlinux> wslam ejat
<ejat> :)
<shahlinux> ;]
<ejat> apa bikin
<fairuz_> helo helo
#ubuntu-my 2013-09-09
<faizul> hi
<faizul> hi hyperair 
<hyperair> hi
<excalibr> hyperair: o/
<excalibr> how do you print out the date_string var in this code
<excalibr> https://github.com/GNOME/gnote/blob/master/src/test/dttest.cpp#L71
<angch> cout << date_string // ??
<excalibr> why cannot use printf
<excalibr> test/dttest.cpp:82:97: warning: format ‘%s’ expects argument of type ‘char*’, but argument 2 has type ‘std::string {aka std::basic_string<char>}’ [-Wformat]
<excalibr> i wrote printf ("bablabla %s \n", date_string);
<angch> because std::string is not char * ...?
<angch> unicode and all that.
<excalibr> ahh sorry :P
<hyperair> excalibr: \o
<hyperair> std::string has a different memory representation than a char*
<hyperair> if you try to printf an std::string, things will go wrong. very horribly
<angch> well, there's always sprintf("%s", date_string.c_str()); // Hackity hack. C++ is not C, stop mixing and matching me!
<angch> http://www.cplusplus.com/reference/string/string/c_str/
<angch> sorry, snprintf, etc, etc.
<angch> rusty
#ubuntu-my 2013-09-10
<excalibr> hmm
<excalibr> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=707546#c10
<lubotu2> Gnome bug 707546 in build "dttest failed during building" [Normal,New]
<excalibr> >From my understanding, given the result I get, the test is designed to only
<excalibr> work in the maintainer's timezone.
#ubuntu-my 2013-09-12
<ejat> elo anybody home ? 
 * ejat pokes govatent 
 * ejat pokes angch 
<ejat> hi kInOzAwA 
<govatent> ejat, HEY!
<ejat> how r u bro ? 
<govatent> I'm doing good. How about you?
<ejat> just come back home from office
<govatent> long day?
<ejat> yeah ... 
<ejat> how bout u ? 
<govatent> I'm at my office. 
<ejat> owh .. bz with works ? 
<govatent> was a fairly busy morning but it's going slow now
<ejat> owh okie .. 
<ejat> sorry to disturb u 
<govatent> you are not. it's fine
<govatent> it's slow now
#ubuntu-my 2013-09-13
<excalibr> hi
<excalibr> angch_: anda di sana? :)
<angch_> excalibr, tiada
<excalibr> angch_: anda tiada di sana? :D
<angch_> excalibr, nope, tiada. /me bot
<excalibr> nak tanya dua-tiga soalan nubi psl git boleh?
<angch_> excalibr, go ahead.
 * angch_ pun newbie git
<excalibr> i have few files on my local system pushed to master..so now ada 1-2 files wip..camna nak create branch utk wip file ni pastu pushed ke branch tu
<excalibr> files wip tu belum pushed
<angch_> kejap, faq, so sy better link ke example sja
<excalibr> ok
<angch_> http://git-scm.com/book/en/Git-Branching-Basic-Branching-and-Merging
<angch_> so... in your example...
<angch_> git checkout -b wip
<angch_> git add file1 file2
<angch_> git commit -m'Work in progress'
<angch_> so semua ini masih kat local
<angch_> now, u nak push wip ke another repo ke?
<angch_> kalau tak penting, biasanya nak perlu push branch ni ke another repo.
<angch_> aka semua repo boleh ada branch yang berlainan.
<excalibr> git checkout ni utk sbnarnya..selalu confused dgn svn checkout
<angch_> aha! yah, git checkout != svn checkout.
<angch_> svn checkout ==~ git pull
<angch_> remember. bila git commit, file-file tu dicommit ke your *local* repo
<angch_> also "master" dalam git biasanya merujuk kepada *branch*. sebab biasanya kita takde "master" repo. (tapi u boleh anggapkan github.com sebagai "master", tapi refer kpd dia sbg "origin". lebih terang.
<angch_> also: http://git.or.cz/course/svn.html
<excalibr> in simple word, git checkout ni dia buat apa
<excalibr> "cd" ?
<angch_> git checkout ==~ svn switch
<angch_> or git checkout ==~ svn revert
<angch_> git checkout $revision
<angch_> git checkout -b mybranch
<angch_> first ==~ svn update -r $revision
<angch_> 2nd ==~ svn switch $branch
<angch_> git checkout -- file1 file2
<angch_> ==~ svn revert file1 file2
<excalibr> baiklah..
<ejat> angch_: now u r working new project or still with the GIS thingy?
<angch_> :-/ at "GIS" thingy.
<angch_> web. map. mobile. ---> me.
<angch_> All projects related to one or more of the above.
<excalibr> err angch_ satu lagi soalan..git remote ni utk manage alias kepada remote url je kan?
<excalibr> kalau kita delete "alias" ni ada efek apa2 tak pd local repo?
<angch_> nope.
<angch_> alias/shortcut sja. 
<angch_> compare dgn full url dalam svn
<excalibr> ejat o/
<ejat> yo
#ubuntu-my 2015-09-07
<noobien> hi
<excalibr> hi biborn 
<apogee> hola ejat 
<apogee> yo papitfx 
<apogee> ... mypapit 
<apogee> :P
<mypapit> wtf apogee 
<apogee> hahaha
<apogee> wtf mypapit 
<mypapit> ^_^
<apogee> mypapit pm pm
#ubuntu-my 2015-09-08
<ejat> yo 
<ejat> alamak apogee dah xde
<mypapit> My location: Alor Setar, Malaysia
#ubuntu-my 2015-09-10
<ApOgEE> ...
<noobien> hi
<ApOgEE> hi noobien 
<ApOgEE> wazappp
<noobien> wassappp
<noobien> shah` <= selalu on x?
<noobien> tudia
#ubuntu-my 2015-09-12
 * ejat pokes hotfloppy
 * hotfloppy pokes ejat back
<hotfloppy> assalamualaikum
<hotfloppy> tak tido lagi ke ?
<ejat> wsalam 
<ejat> blom lagi 
<ejat> anda ? 
<ejat> apa bikin 
<hotfloppy> belom gak
<hotfloppy> tgh cari citer ultraman
<hotfloppy> haha
<ejat> pergh 
<ejat> sape nak layan ? 
<hotfloppy> sendiri layan la
<hotfloppy> :P
 * ejat pang mypapit
<hotfloppy> takde meetup ke tahun ni ?
<hotfloppy> aku nak join cam payah skit dah.. dok jauh
<ejat> jauh mana ? 
<ejat> tu la 
<ejat> ingat nak hidupkan balik 
<hotfloppy> kedah
<ejat> tudia 
<hotfloppy> jauh jugak la
<hotfloppy> :P
<ejat> keje mana kt kedah 
<hotfloppy> dok wat freelance je sikit2
<ejat> owh 
<ejat> jual ubuntu skali :) 
<ejat> wakil utara 
<hotfloppy> tahun lepas aku sakit teruk, terpaksa balik kg
<ejat> www.informology.my
<ejat> Ubuntu Advantage , BootStack & Landscape 
<ejat> brb .. nak boot ubuntu jap .. 
<ejat> anda apa bikin x tdo lagi 
<hotfloppy> tanya sapa tu ?
 * hotfloppy away - Layan Ultraman X sat. :D
<ejat> tanye anda la 
<ejat> pergh 
<ejat> layan ultraman 
#ubuntu-my 2016-09-13
<pavlushka> Eid Mubarak Every one :) \o/
#ubuntu-my 2018-09-10
<UbuntuMY> <nanasklinux> Dulu ada redhat
<ejat> en nan x nak buat ka 
<ejat> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glibc/+bug/1790966
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1790966 in glibc (Ubuntu) "Electron apps segfault on glibc 2.28 (cosmic)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @apisznasdin ok tak kat arch anda ?
#ubuntu-my 2018-09-11
<UbuntuMY> <Cubone> @myfenris, Da tp xjalan
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> online editing n etc
<UbuntuMY> <IzzFa> slalu kalau ubuntu orang pkai ngan wps or libre office to macam word powerpoint tu ? sory tnye sbb baru nak try ubuntu
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @IzzFa, default dalam repo libreoffice
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> yups .. alternative for ms office in ubuntu
<UbuntuMY> <IzzFa> ok tq
#ubuntu-my 2018-09-12
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> aku perasan gak wps cloud ingat dah lama ada
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> berapa minimum free storage
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Kalau kita semua sahabat guru iaitu ibubapa2 yg ada anak sekolah dikira sahabat la
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Boleh join sahabatgurumalaysia boleh dpt GFE unlimited storage
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> oho.. sahabat eh
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> gfe tu apa
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Google For Education
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Byk kita boleh timba ilmu
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Mendalami guru2 kita
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Kita boleh bantu
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Guru2 ICT Malaysia
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> WPS cloud blh setup kt server sndiri ka?
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @mauisabily, X sure sifu ...
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @alterewok, Sahabat guru Malaysia telegram group ban saya tahun lepas. Mungkin pasal saya selalu anti piracy dan promote open source dalam tu. Jugak promote guna bahasa Melayu yang betul dalam pengajaran dan terjemahan
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> admin tu kaki piracy ke
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> tengok sembang dlm tu macam2 ada yg mengorat pun ada
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> No lah. I pun sama.
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Selalu kata no piracy
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> And always bgtau alternatives of proprietory sw
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Memang bersepah2 piracy dlm group tu. Ingat nak report BSA ajar. Confirm dpt wang saguhati .. 20k kan
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> celik IT tapi tak pure embrace open source
<UbuntuMY> <apisznasdin> Rosak kalau guru pun tak kisah curi hak orang
<UbuntuMY> <lomotech> @msyukor, wah ada bounty eh? baru tau.
#ubuntu-my 2018-09-13
<UbuntuMY> <HishamMA> @apisznasdin, Guru kencing berdiri, murid kencing berlari?
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Jd apa hasilnya anak didik yg sumber begiti?
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Minta link group
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @mauisabily, link group mana? sahabat guru?
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Yes
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Boleh dpt akaun GFE dan bantu mereka
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Yup TQ
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Eh tu channel
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Ingt group mcmni
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> Hahaha eh itu channel.   ada group sat eh
<UbuntuMY> <asyraaf92> @SGMeRPHoffline
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @mauisabily, 👆tu SGM rph offline .. kalau SGM saja tak pasti kena check telegram lagi satu hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <asyraaf92> @Saliman_Imz, dorang ade banyak group 😮😮
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> https://t.me/joinchat/AyCMHzwPO7cwsiFUBEKXIA
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Tuuu
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Ok TQ oppa
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> 🤪
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Let’s play
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @asyraaf92, Haah banyak group.. :) nanti la kita list semua group ni huhu   ikut negeri pun ada
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> Guru ICT ajar pakai pirate ke?
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Jom masta @Apogeek
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Itu lah antara isu
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @Apogeek, share pirate huhu.. banyak guna windows kan..
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Pi tarbiah hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Tapi slow2 lah kita bantu mereka
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Kalau taji2 kang ditaji balik
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Smbil2 jual lesen diskaun 50% 😂
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> Aduhai
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Jual lesen ja time depa up bnda2 pirate
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Well...rule nya tak leh jual apa2 tapi boleh minta izin dulu
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Tag ayat:  Berkat ilmu dengan membeli yg tulen! 😂
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> nak result cantik pakai program pirate..  tak jual utk education.. boleh jadi promosi
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Rsnya ok
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Ye kita minta izin la
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Huhu
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Hehhe
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Ok
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> melainkan kalau depa jual pirate tu teruk la atau guna result untuk meniaga pulak
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Hahahahha
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Ayat mula  Kenapa nak pkai pirate kalau ada diskaun dan halal utk tujuan pekerjaan kita
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Tegur2 aja
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Tu dia mcm daie dh
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Ok tuuu
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @mauisabily, 👍
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Check2 trus kna kick pa hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Report trus kt tribunal pengguna
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Srh microsoft pi check
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> Report Copyright Infringement je
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Asal jgn “why keep cow at home when you can buy milk at 7eleven”
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Hahaha 👻
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Yg tu x leh laaa
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Baik bos
<UbuntuMY> <lomotech> @Saliman_Imz, ni macam channel je.
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @lomotech, ini channel.. ada group ict ada group bahan ada group negeri kakaka..
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> group subjek pun ada.. sebab bukan cikgu malas nak list & take note
<UbuntuMY> <lomotech> @Saliman_Imz, banyak betul haha
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> telegram akaun satu lagia da la join tgk2 apa ada.. hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Cikgu partime
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> Hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> huhu
<RNM> Hello
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> ello RNM
<RNM> ejat: hello
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @mauisabily, bagi backdoor pun ok gak bila bagi link pirate tu
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> @Sharuzzaman, Mmg amalan ni  Rekrut jd zombie  Hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Time perang ja sapa online mmg wajib bkhidmat la
<UbuntuMY> <CikguYob> @HishamMA, baik tuan..
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> cikgu ayob ada dlm ni jgn kutuk lelebey.
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> 🤭
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Sorry my prend
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Kantoi
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Mesti dia larang download dr kita punya link
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Abis jd zombie
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Walking dead 👻
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> jem internet sekolah nanti
<UbuntuMY> <CikguYob> @najmiep, x ada apa2..  saya faham..
<UbuntuMY> <CikguYob> @UmarzukiCell, hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <Aweluddin> 😂
<UbuntuMY> <fendy_dtm> Salam semua, ada x cara utk access system yg internal kepada internet. Tapi internal pakai proxy
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Dont worry zombie kita bijak skit, ikut arahn. Hanya time diperlukan ja br hidup
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> @fendy_dtm, mcm mana tu?
<UbuntuMY> <asyraaf92> @fendy_dtm, vpn?
<UbuntuMY> <HishamMA> @mauisabily, mohon coaching teknik rekrut zombie 😁
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Tggu org mai jemput sembang2 lama dah tak mengechong depan2 🤣
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @fendy_dtm, VPN atau TeamViewer
#ubuntu-my 2018-09-14
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Hello Khairul Aizat Kamarudzzaman,  The membership of MFauzilkamil Zainuddin (apogee) in the Ubuntu Members  (ubuntumembers) team has expired.  <https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers>  Regards,  The Launchpad team
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> :(
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> he following security upgrades are available:  Package                        Version              USN  -------------------------------------------------------------------  dnsmasq-base                   2.75-1ubuntu0.16.04. USN-3716-1  dns-root-data                  2018013001~16.04.1   USN-3715-1  intel-microcode                3.20180807a.0ubuntu0 USN-3756-1  libgd3                         2.1.1-4ubuntu0.16.04 USN-3755-1 
<UbuntuMY> libjavascriptcoregtk-4.0-18    2.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.0 USN-3743-1  libjpeg-turbo8                 1.4.2-0ubuntu3.1     USN-3706-1  libpng12-0                     1.2.54-1ubuntu1.1    USN-3712-1  libpolkit-backend-1-0          0.105-14.1ubuntu0.1  USN-3717-1  libpoppler58                   0.41.0-0ubuntu1.8    USN-3757-1  libsmbclient                   2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubunt USN-3738-1  libsoup2.4-1                   2.52.2-1ubuntu0.3    USN-3701-1 
<UbuntuMY> libwebkit2gtk-4.0-37           2.20.5-0ubuntu0.16.0 USN-3743-1  libx11-6                       2:1.6.3-1ubuntu2.1   USN-3758-1  libx11-dev                     2:1.6.3-1ubuntu2.1   USN-3758-1  libxml2                        2.9.3+dfsg1-1ubuntu0 USN-3739-1  linux-image-generic            4.4.0.130.136        USN-3696-1  linux-image-generic            4.4.0.134.140        USN-3753-1  poppler-utils                  0.41.0-0ubuntu1.8    USN-3757-1 
<UbuntuMY> postgresql-9.5                 9.5.14-0ubuntu0.16.0 USN-3744-1  wpasupplicant                  2.4-0ubuntu6.3       USN-3745-1
#ubuntu-my 2018-09-15
<UbuntuMY4> nasrisepiiid was added by: nasrisepiiid
